# What CTD mods would you like to read about in a magazine?



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

breaks would be a big upgrade for us who auto x the CTD.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> breaks would be a big upgrade for us who auto x the CTD.


The brakes could be improved upon for sure and it is definitely an area I want to address... I need to find a source for stainless steel braided lines, then I will probably go with EBC rotors and pads. I also want to look into swapping to the ATS 4-piston front caliper... I will have to get into it to see what is possible...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

True dual exhausts. Not the BS two-into-one kind.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

when you say duals do you mean from the turbo on back or one big pipe then spliting into two individual pipes near the end?. go to local motorcycle shops chris. they have local hydraulic shops that make them Ss lines for cheap and any way you want


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

From the exhaust manifold. Like a real man.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

that would be a great thing to behold. 2 cylinder with a properly pulse timed manifold into the turbo would be amazing!! get a perfect pulse pattern into the turbo would really give it a lot of pep.i would also love to see a real air to air all aluminum intercooler


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Might as well run a twin turbo setup at that point.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

On a four banger I do not think parallel twins would be as effective as a compound setup. If I do something with more than one turbo it will be a compound setup for sure, which would be pretty darn nice and there seems to be enough room to package it under the hood to me... hmmmmm...


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Wasn't fleece doing a bi turbo setup on theirs? Either way, I'd like to see/read more on it. Really any mods to get more reliable, daily drive-able performance. I've been looking into brake upgrades as well for when it's time to do my maintenance. 

I wouldn't mind seeing a write up on the DPF/DEF delete pipe and dyno numbers. 
Brake upgrade
Suspension upgrade 
Turbo upgrades (larger single or progressive/twin)
Injector upgrade
Transmission upgrade
Manual swap 

Just stuff I dream about for my commuter car.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> On a four banger I do not think parallel twins would be as effective as a compound setup. If I do something with more than one turbo it will be a compound setup for sure, which would be pretty darn nice and there seems to be enough room to package it under the hood to me... hmmmmm...


It's not - but dual exhaust on a one-bank engine doesn't really make any sense - that'd be the only real way to do it - a'la BMW (back when they had two turbos - they had two manifolds, two turbos, two _computers_ - two everything).

A compound turbo setup is a much better option for an inline 4.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

4" Stack through the hood with a dirty delete tune.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

magnusson said:


> 4" Stack through the hood with a dirty delete tune.


Not gonna happen! At least not on my Cruze, if you want to do it to yours fo ahead and I can shoot the install...


----------

